# Tren Ace/Test Prop



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 7, 2011)

Stats:

Age: 22
Weight: 195 (goal >205)
Height: 5'11"
bf%: 10-12% (goal 6-8%)
Training seriously for 5 years
Diet consists of 250g of protein and 4.5k-5k calories/day
AAS history: have done a couple cycles. did Sust by itself, test e by itself, and Sust and dbol

Goal of Cycle:

To gain a lot of lean mass in general while still being cut and get a lot stronger

AAS and Dosage:

Weeks 1-8 Trenbolone Acetate (first time) 350mg/wk
Weeks 1-10 Testosterone Propionate 350mg/wk

Jabbing ED for Tren Ace and Test Prop at 50mg of each

During Cycle and Post Cycle Therapy:

Weeks 1-8 .5 mg Caber E3D
Weeks 12-16 Clomid 100/50/50/50mg/daily


Let me know what you think
Thanks in advance

I know HCG would be a good idea but dont really have the extra cash to throw into that and I think the caber should be enough to keep my boys/sides in check. maybe HCGenerate


----------



## Hell (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks perfect man. Only thing is an AI, aromasin or adex. Maybe not necessary for you low dosages but at least have some on hand. Maybe also keep some extra test around in case u want to up the dose.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 7, 2011)

More test and more protein.  I don't see an AI up there, aromasin or adex.  Try and score some HCG, it's not all that expensive if you look at the right places.  You probably don't need the caber, but it won't hurt....but get some aromasin for PCT.  Nolva on hand just in case.  Good luck.



/V


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

Victor, you dont think 250g of protein is enough??  what do you recommend for him?? Just curious


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 7, 2011)

yerg said:


> Victor, you dont think 250g of protein is enough??  what do you recommend for him?? Just curious



Well, he is trying to add mass.  So I best suggest 2gr of protein per body pound.  So, if he's about 200 lbs., I'd aim for about 400gr of protein a day.  That's how I always work it.  Others will say 1.5gr per body pound.



/V


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 7, 2011)

No. 22 is technically too young for test, LET ALONE tren. 
Unless you'd like to sodomize your hpta, wait a year or two and continue researching (no such thing as too much research in this game).


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

I was just curious.. i get in 1g per lb of body weight....


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 7, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> More test and more protein.  I don't see an AI up there, aromasin or adex.  Try and score some HCG, it's not all that expensive if you look at the right places.  You probably don't need the caber, but it won't hurt....but get some aromasin for PCT.  Nolva on hand just in case.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




like 75 mg ed of test prop? how often aromasin if i get it?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 7, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> like 75 mg ed of test prop? how often aromasin if i get it?




75mg ED is a perfect dose, as for the aromasin, 12.5mg ED is what I would go with.  Some use 25mg ED, but I'm not that prone to gyno.




/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 7, 2011)

yerg said:


> I was just curious.. i get in 1g per lb of body weight....



Bro, bump that dose up a bit and I guarantee you that you will be adding more LBM....if that's to your liking.




/V


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

YES^^ that is to my liking... Ill try for 2g per pound..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 7, 2011)

yerg said:


> YES^^ that is to my liking... Ill try for 2g per pound..



I guarantee that you will notice a huge difference in doubling your protein intake, in just a few weeks time.  Good luck, keep us posted.



/V


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 7, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> 75mg ED is a perfect dose, as for the aromasin, 12.5mg ED is what I would go with.  Some use 25mg ED, but I'm not that prone to gyno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  im gonna do 70 mg ED test prop so 5 vials is enough.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with Nohe, too young, but if you're going to do it anyway(most likely) it looks good to go, just add an AI. 

I think having more test than tren is just broscience. If a 1:1 ratio works for you then roll with it. I think 1.5g of protein per lb of lbm is a good start.


----------



## Swolen22 (Nov 9, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> AAS and Dosage:
> 
> Weeks 1-8 Trenbolone Acetate (first time) 350mg/wk
> Weeks 1-10 Testosterone Propionate 350mg/wk
> ...




Caber should always be used with tren to prevent prolactin correct??


----------



## latinboy7 (Nov 9, 2011)

Swolen22 said:


> Caber should always be used with tren to prevent prolactin correct??



I always use Caber while running tren or deca. They are both 19-nor anabolic steroids that increase prolactin. Caber should keep it down to avoid the side effects related to high prolactin levels...

Some people say if you keep strogens low in general (with an AI), there should not be prolactin issues but I better be safe than sorry... high prolactin might cause gyno and will kill ur libido


----------



## USMC (Nov 9, 2011)

More test, or more tren, depends on which wisdom you wish to go by. Me personally next cycle I'm going to go 2:1 on tren vs test. The old was 2:1 test vs tren. Search on here and you'll see the arguments,lol.

I'm also with Victor and 2:1 in protein, but the big key is to space it out alot. Research is iffy and arguments are made for and where from the body synthesizing between 30 and 50g of protein every 2 hours.

As for the Caber, I'm not running it as I didn't see the research to actually back it up besides word of mouth and advice on forums obviously, currently I'm running 400mg of tren a week and experiencing some of the prolactin sides to include the "tren dick" if you will. My mistake and def will for the spring cycle. Just another personal experience from some random guy on the net but I learned my lesson,lol. Or add in Viagra lol up to you.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 9, 2011)

Prop and tren is a great combo for recomp


----------



## latinboy7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> No. 22 is technically too young for test, LET ALONE tren.
> Unless you'd like to sodomize your hpta, wait a year or two and continue researching (no such thing as too much research in this game).


 
I've also heard one should wait until after 25 years old before touching gear. Something with own testorone production/receptor damage...but I'm not an expert

I started using gear with 27 anyway...


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 10, 2011)

good job on waiting till ur 27 ^^^^


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 11, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> 75mg ED is a perfect dose, as for the aromasin, 12.5mg ED is what I would go with.  Some use 25mg ED, but I'm not that prone to gyno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im pretty prone to gyno. i get it sometimes when not even juicing.. 

should go 25 mg ED aromasin? throughout the whole cycle and PCT?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 11, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> im pretty prone to gyno. i get it sometimes when not even juicing..
> 
> should go 25 mg ED aromasin? throughout the whole cycle and PCT?



I would start with 12.5mg, and see how that works for you.  I know guys prone to gyno and 12.5mg of Aromasin works fine for them.  Keep in mind Aromasin is a suicide AI and it's a lot stronger than it's cousin, Arimadex.  Doubt it if you will need more than 12.5mg ED, your cycle isn't that heavy.  IMHO.  Good luck bro.




/V


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 16, 2011)

i think im gonna cut out the tren. too expensive for everything that goes with it and i wanna exhaust all of my other resources first. hows this look?

week 1-10 Test prop 50 mg/day 
if show side effects aromasin 12.5 mg/day
pct clomid 100/50/50/50


----------



## Hell (Nov 16, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> i think im gonna cut out the tren. too expensive for everything that goes with it and i wanna exhaust all of my other resources first. hows this look?
> 
> week 1-10 Test prop 50 mg/day
> if show side effects aromasin 12.5 mg/day
> pct clomid 100/50/50/50




Tren ace is pretty cheap if you just do some looking around. 

It would be much easier to do 100mg eod than 50mg ed for the prop. 2 or so weeks in I would start taking the aromasin at 12.5mg eod and you will be set.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 16, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> if show side effects aromasin 12.5 mg/day



I would not wait for side effects to happen...run the AI from day one, IMHO.



/V


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 16, 2011)

Hell said:


> Tren ace is pretty cheap if you just do some looking around.
> 
> It would be much easier to do 100mg eod than 50mg ed for the prop. 2 or so weeks in I would start taking the aromasin at 12.5mg eod and you will be set.



ive heard and gotten confirmed shooting any short ester every day is much easier. why do you say EOD?



VictorZ06 said:


> I would not wait for side effects to happen...run the AI from day one, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




i like starting after 2 weeks is that good?


----------



## Hell (Nov 16, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> ive heard and gotten confirmed shooting any short ester every day is much easier. why do you say EOD?



Depends on the ester. For Test Prop, eod is perfect, for tren ace, then ed would be perfect, but eod works for most also.


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 17, 2011)

Great thread. I am going to run the 2:1 Tren Arop ... anyone have a link to a log with backing proof it works better then the Prop: Tren 2:1?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 17, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> Great thread. I am going to run the 2:1 Tren Arop ... anyone have a link to a log with backing proof it works better then the Prop: Tren 2:1?


'


Here is a log

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/141417-thecaptn-vs-tren-ace.html


----------



## Swolen22 (Nov 17, 2011)

If I am used to 750mg/wk of test e, how would that compare to prop?

I am currently on 750 test e/wk and 400 deca /wk

I am going to run this test prop/ tren next

does 750 test e = 750 test prop?

does 750 test prop/ 300 tren ace sound good ?


----------



## Hell (Nov 17, 2011)

Im currently running:
375mg Test C a week
350mg Tren Ace a week - Going to up this sunday to 525mg more than likely
150mg Deca a week
Caber .5mg twice a week
adex .5mg eod

No cock problems what so ever!


----------

